# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حذف مباحث غیرمشترک یا....؟

## wonshower

سلام 

دوستان نظام قدیم به نظرتون تو ریاضی وفیزیک مباحث غیرمشترک بخونیم؟؟؟

مخصوصاتودینامیک...

اگ حذف کنیم چن درصدازدست دادیم؟

----------


## Saboor Zed

*ببین دوست عزیز حذفیات فقط برای فیزیک و ریاضی نیست و زیست و شیمی هم حذفیات زیادی داشتن ..... امسال هم گفتن که حدود 27 تست ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث مشترکن در حالی که همون مباحث مشترک هم بیشترشون از تمارین کتب درسی نظام جدید و یا به سبک کتابای نظام جدید بود..... خدایی واسه کنکور 99 هم گفت ملاک طرح سوالات کنکور بر اساس کتب نظام جدیده امساله..... پس شما به هیج وجه نباید حذفیات داشته باشید چون اصلا چیزی معلوم نیست و کنکور همیشه سورپرایزهای خودش رو داره پس کاری بکن که سر جلسه کنکور سورپرایز نشی و بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی.*

----------


## _LEYLA_

کنکور ثابت کرده هیچ وقت بودجه بندی ثابتی نداره
حذف کردن واقعا ریسکه
اون فایلی که سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده و توش منابع طرح سوالات کنکور رو گفته ، همونو ملاک قرار بده
با دوتا فصل بیشتر خوندن کسی چیزیش نمیشه.

----------


## wonshower

آقای کامران هم به صراحت گفتن مباحث مشترک بخونین کافیه :Yahoo (13):

----------

